# Indiana Livestock Guardian Doggers?



## maus2012farms (Jul 25, 2012)

First of all, I wanted to ask this ::: We plan on buying multiple "baby" animals to raise and start our small farm- piglets, kids, chicks, goslings,calves, etc. And we are thinking about getting a LGD..  if we decide to get a LGD, when should we introduce it to the other young animals? Would it be more or less beneficial to start the pup out with the animals all being "babies"? Or should we wait until the animals are older?   Also, if anyone in IN or near surrounding (OH, IL, KY, MI) know of a good breeder of Great Pyrs who actually use thier dogs as LGD, please p.m me with any info (or post here if allowed). We can not find anyone with working dogs! We are also in GA until my husband gets out of the army in a few months, but we will be moving to IN and then buying livestock.  Just trying to research about all we can.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 25, 2012)

Poorboys (a poster here) has working Pyrenees and is right here in IN.

I prefer to start LGD out w/ adult goats who'll show them the ropes (and will correct the pup if he gets too rough).  
Any dog, LGD included, is a puppy for up to 2 yrs.  Puppies play rough, chase, chew, bite, etc. and baby animals are hurt unintentionally.

We all have this happy fantasy of sweet puppies and baby goats playing together....and they do.....but the fantasy can turn into a nightmare when you come home and the 6 mo. old, half-grown pup has torn the ears off of a baby goat while "playing" with it.  Or killed poultry b/c they're just so darn fun to chase.

If you get the dog first, and wait for it to grow up, it will 'bond' to you instead of the animals and may not be an effective guardian.

Not trying to be a party pooper, just letting you know that you may need to adjust your plan some....Keep the pup in a pen adjacent to, but not in with, the baby livestock at first and only let him / her in w/ the animals under supervision so you can correct rough play.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jul 26, 2012)

Starting your farm from babies will be a fun and memorable way to get into farming.  I agree with the potential for problems with a pup and babies.

But it will also take a pup 5-7 months before he is at least a visual deterent to the predators, and a year before he will be able to go up against coyotes.

If you wait until all your farm is grown before you get a pup, you will be unprotected for some time.

I would reccomend getting a pup as soon as you can, then only allow access in with the "babbies" when he is suppervised.

Keep hunting until you find some WORKING STOCK!!!!   It can make the difference.

The wolves were killed out of the Pryenian Mountains 70 plus years ago.  (And only recently returned)  So, the potential to get a dog that has had multiple generations untested is huge.  Proof is in the parents.

Some breeds are more prone to want to play, chase and harm stock.  Pyrenees will be a good choice if you look and find the good blood.


----------



## poorboys (Jul 30, 2012)

poor boys here, I'll be having pups in august. I generally let the mom have her pups in with the goats, they are assoicated with them at birth, It does take a while for puppies not to play with kids, keeping a fence between them untill the pup get's use to them and visa-versa. I've only had one that I could'nt keep from chasing the babies, but now that she's older she does a better job. I keep an older prynees in with the kids. I have 3 females and 1 male, all out of different lines. right now the male is in with the boers who just had babies. My female getting ready to birth will be moved in their when it's time to give birth so the pups will be in with the goats, the male then will go into the pen with the kids who are 3 to 7 months old. and the other 2 females in the main pasture, if you want to pm me that is fine. I think she's due around the 12th.


----------

